# Wordle?



## Athaleyah (May 6, 2009)

Anyone played with Wordle? I just discovered it tonight. It makes a little picture of words on a blog or text you enter. The bigger and more prominent the words the more it is used on your site.

I just did this one for the Pyromaniac's blog. One of the few RSS feeds I happen to have bookmarked. An interesting representation of what is important on different blogs and the like.

Tom-in-the-box put it to humorous use.


----------



## Rangerus (May 7, 2009)

fun!


----------



## janimar (May 7, 2009)

I have used it for a lot of things. Great for speeches to see the main points. There were several back during the elections that others put in that were eye opening. I also have used it for class - putting in words for famous people, Bible verses, etc. For my mom's 80th birthday I made one about her life which we gave her and later used in a scrapbook.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (May 7, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## jambo (May 7, 2009)

Very good. Tried a couple myself one of which is 

Wordle - John 3.16


----------

